# Circuit questions....



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK. I am building a potato gun. But this is going to be a special one. It's an eight barreled gattling gun. So, my dilemma is this:

How can I set up a circuit relay so that a spark happens in each tube- about .5 seconds apart. So the firing wouldn't all happen at the same time. Basically what needs to hAppen is the electricity needs to not move as fast-- will a resistor or two do the job? And what should I use to make the sparks? Probably a grill ignitor or eight.

Thanks!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Why not get a servo motor to spin the chambers, when the chamber lines up it completes the circuit and fires.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Use a distributor off an old V8 car if you can find one. 
Use a single ignition coil. 
Use a sparkplug in each chamber.
A small geared motor driving the distributor shaft will sequentially fire each chamber, the time between firing will depend on the speed of the motor driing the distributor.


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Mmkay, both of those sound good.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can also use a BBQ igniter. Here is another alternative:
http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTriangle/Lab/4772/spudindex.html


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

how do you plan on loading the potatoes..or is this going to be like revolver


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Potatoes are generally front loading and the gun is powered by aerosol... so I'll spray an aerosol down the barrels, load all them with potatoes, and then i'll get a quick firing of eight in a row. Then, I'll have to reaload.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So a revolver, not a gatlin gun.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolver
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gatling_Gun


----------



## websteve (May 7, 2006)

I definately think it would be better to use 8 seperate things for generating sparks instead of one that "visits" each of the potatoes because using 8 allows you to better seal the potato gun's barrels.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

The distributor idea is awesome.

I want to see pictures. Even if you blow your hands off, I want pictures. 

:up:


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I have little funding, so it may be a while, but when it's done I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

From what I can remeber .. Capacitors and resistors are used in timing circuits.


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Whoa. That.... thing... is way over my head. I'm working on getting a distributor thing, my dad's a mechanic.


Peace.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

O111111O said:


> The distributor idea is awesome.
> 
> I want to see pictures. Even if you blow your hands off, I want pictures.
> 
> :up:


me too or post a link to video

i just gott make sure my 22 year old son does not see that 

this is just up his alley


----------



## chaos4001 (Aug 3, 2005)

Aggh.... I'm workig on getting my 8 barrel done, but, while I was at it, my single barrel gun blew up... scared the crap outta me and cut my hand up pretty bad... but the potato in it got more distance than I've ever seen. I knew it wasn't smart to fire that thing without my lucky army helmet.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

Probably you would want something that would work like an electronic ignition. Having said that , the modern ones are computer controlled and fire 2 plugs at the same time , only 1 cylinder is on it's compression stroke. so maybe a more mechanicall one from the 70s


----------

